# Pain in left shoulder recently?



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello Girlies,I keep getting saw sharp pain in left shoulder,wonder if its a side effect?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Here's the link to the list of side effects...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0

I wouldn't have thought that shoulder pain would be a side effect of the clomid, although it could perhaps be where you've had restless sleep and slept in awkward position ?

It could be completely unrelated.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Minxy  

How you doing anyway?


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ya Rees

This may sound mad but last month i had really bad shoulder pain in my left side

Just below my color bone and walk ya fingers left below bone to the joint, had it for about 2 weeks and went to see someone about it got proded and poked and told to stretch every day,

Clasp hands behind ya back then push ya shoulder blades together and then pull down with ya arms
Also stand in a door way with ya hands at shoulder height on the frame and then lean though the door to stretch 

This did really help, I'll let you know if i get the same pain this month.
Have no idea if it was the clomid but wanted to passs this on

FO


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Here Rees this is strange but i'm on day 13 and woke up with pain just below my color bone again,

Had ov pains last few days 

FO


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hiya FO,

OMG that is strange,I still have that pain on and off too,do you still have it? I also had some sort of sharp pains yesterday and last few days and wonderd if they were ov pains too?Im on day 23 today but my shoulder started about 1 week ago??


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Could these be slight OHSS pains??

I recently had OHSS - moderate, and I had pains in my shoulders.


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Ooooooooo not up on that

what is ohss 

fo


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

just looked it up,  Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome

they did say i might of been over stim last month, not as bad this month

strange what ya body does

fo


----------



## Rees1978 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey HH & FO,

Hiya how you doing?

Thanks for that infomation HH,
FO maybe I have finally ovulated then..I will soon find out when results arrive for my 21 bloods.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I think you can get referred pain which shows up in your shoulder bizarrely .. I get it occasionally but I wouldn't read too much into it but if worried about anything then consult your fertility nurse/Dr for advice. 

Cat x


----------

